
COMING TO KICKSTARTER: Instagram's favorite way to print photos with LED tech - lizziekardon
http://www.litpix.com/
======
lizziekardon
We're currently collecting email addresses of people who want to be informed
of our launch on Kickstarter at
[http://www.litpix.com/](http://www.litpix.com/)

